# Bocholt click&collect



## epeqs (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wohnt zufällig einer im Raum Bocholt und würde für mich bei Rose am Click&Collect vorbei um Teile abzuholen und sie mir dann per Post zu schicken? Es geht um Antriebskomponenten von Shimano die leider aktuell nirgends auffindbar sind und blöderweise verschickt Rose selbst aus ihren Stores nicht 

Bin bereit den Aufwand + natürlich Versandkosten großzügig auszugleichen 

Grüße,
Timo


----------

